# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  نشأة وتطور القضاء الدستوري في مصر

## سالي جمعة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





*نشأة وتطور القضاء الدستورى فى مصر*



طرحت مسألة رقابة القضاء لدستورية القوانين فى مصر على المستوى الفقهى والقضائى قبل أن تطرح على المستوى التشريعى بفترة زمنية طويلة.


فعلى المستوى الفقهى أيد الفقه حق المحاكم فى مراقبة دستورية القوانين التى تطرح عليها والإمتناع عن تطبيقها فى النزاع المعروض عليها دون التعرض للقانون ذاته أو القضاء ببطلانه. وكان أول من قال بذلك المستشار برنتون رئيس محكمة الاستئناف المختلط فى محاضرة ألقاها عام 1920 بعنوان "مهمة السلطة القضائية فى المسائل الدستورية بالولايات المتحدة ومصر"
وقد أثار هذا الرأى جدلاً فقهياً واسعاً إنتهى إلى أن أقر الغالبية العظمى من الفقهاء حق القضاء المصرى فى رقابة دستورية القوانين بطريق الإمتناع. مستندين فى ذلك إلى مبدأ الشرعية وإلى أن هذه الرقابة من طبيعة عمل القاضى، فضلاً عن مبدأ فصل السلطات يستوجب ذلك، بينما رفضت قلة قليلة الإعتراف للمحاكم بهذا الحق.



*القضاء المصرى ورقابة دستورية القوانين*



بمراجعة الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المصرية فيما يختص برقابة دستورية القوانين – بعد صدور دستور 1923 – نجد أن القضاء لم يتخذ طريقة واضحة لتحديد سلطته فى هذا الموضوع.



*حكم محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية*



فقد أثر أمر الدستورية لأول مرة عام 1924 أمام محكمة جنايات الاسكندرية عند نظرها الطعن المقدم من الدفاع فى الدعوى المرفوعة من النيابة العامة ضد محمود حسن العرابى وأنطون مارون وأخرين لأنهم فى المدة ما بين 13 سبتمبر 1923 و2 مارس 1924 فى الإسكندرية وطنطا وغيرها من بلاد القطر المصرى قد نشروا أفكاراً ثورية حبذوا فيها تغير الأنظمة الأساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية.... ألخ حكمت المحكمة فى 16/10/1924 حضورياً بالسجن ثلاث سنوات بمقتضى المادة 151 فقرة 2 ، 3 فطعن على هذا الحكم باعتبار المادة المذكورة مقيدة لحرية الرأى المكفولة بنص المادة 14 من الدستور... 



*حكم محكمة تلا الجزئية عام 1926*



فى أواخر عام 1925 قامت وزارة زيور باشا بتعديل قانون الإنتخاب أثناء غيبة البرلمان، رفض بعض العمد استلام دفاتر الانتخاب وأضربوا عن العمل فقدمتهم النيابة إلى المحاكمة بتهمة مخالفتهم تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة إليهم من رؤسائهم طبقاً للائحة العمل، وقد جاء فى دفاع هؤلاء المتهمين أن هذا القانون غير دستورى، وعلى ذلك فإمتناعهم عن عمل مشروع لا يصح معاقبتهم من أجله وقد قضت المحكمة بتاريخ 3/1/1926 بتغريم كل منهم عشرة جنيهات لمخالفتهم الأوامر الصادرة إليهم.
وقد أوردت المحكمة فيما يتعلق بالدفع بعدم الدستورية قولها " اتفق علماء الدستورية .... أنه مع اعترافهم بحق المحاكم فى تقدير دستورية القوانين لا يخولونها حق إلغاء هذه القوانين غير الدستورية عملاً بنظرية فصل السلطات بل كل ما للمحاكم هو أن تمتنع عن تنفيذ قانون لعدم دستوريته وبدون أن يغير ذلك من قيام القانون المذكور واحتمال أن تحكم محاكم أخرى بدستوريته..."
- ويعد هذا لحكم هو أول الأحكام التى قررت صراحة حق القضاء فى رقابة دستورية القوانين 



*حكم محكمة مصر الأهلية الصادر أول مايو سنة 1941*



يعد هذا الحكم هو أول الأحكام التى قررت فى صراحة ووضوح ومتانة وتأصيل فى الأسباب حق المحاكم فى الرقابة على دستورية القوانين واستندت المحكمة فى ذلك إلى عدة أسس منها:


*1 –* أن القاضى مختص بإيجاد الحل القانونى للمنازعات المطروحة عليه، وهو مقيد فى حكمه بقوانين البلاد العادية، كما أنه مقيد بالقانون الأساسى للدولة وهو أسمى القوانين، فإذا تعارض القانون العادى مع الدستور فواجب القاضى فى هذه الحالة ترجيح النص الدستورى على القانون العادى.


*2 –* الأخذ بمبدأ الرقابة يأتى كنتيجة حتمية لمبدأ أفضل السلطات إذ أن السلطة التشريعية إذا خرجت على الدستور فليس لها أن تجيز السلطة القضائية على الخروج منها.



*حكم محكمة استئناف مصر*



ومن أسف فإن هذا الحكم الرائد قد أُلغى أمام محكمة الاستئناف عندما طعن عليه وقررت محكمة الاستئناف فى وضوح كامل أنه ليست للمحاكم الحق فى رقابة دستورية القوانين وذلك بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 30/5/1943.



*حكم محكمة النقض 7 فبراير 1957*



ظلت محكمة النقض المصرية مترددة فى موضوع الدستورية ولم تشأ أن تقطع فيه برأى إلى أن صدر هذا الحكم الذى امتنعت فيه المحكمة عن تطبيق نص فى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية نظراً لخروجه على قاعدة عدم رجعية قوانين العقوبات المقررة فى دستور 1923.
وهذا الحكم وإن لم تذكر المحكمة فيه صراحة أنها تراقب دستورية القانون إلا أنها استبعدت تطبيق القانون 178 لسنة 1951 أخذا بمبدأ عدم الرجعية.



*حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى فبراير 1948 وفى القضية رقم 65 لسنة 1 ق*



يعتبر هذا الحكم هو العلاقة الفاصلة ونقطة التحول الحقيقى فى موقف المحاكم المصرية بالنسبة للرقابة على دستورية القوانين والذى –بصدوره- لم يعد بعدها شك فى أحقية القضاء فى رقابة دستورية القوانين. وقد أسست المحكمة حكمها على عدة دعائم أهمها:


*1-* ليس فى القانون المصرى ما يمنع المحاكم المصرية من التصدى لبحث دستورية القوانين، بل والمراسيم بقوانين من ناحية الشكل أو الموضوع.


*2-* أن التصدى من جانب المحاكم لرقابة دستورية القوانين فيه إعمال لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ووضع للأمور فى نصابها الدستورى الصحيح.


*3-* الدستور وقد أناط بالسلطة القضائية مهمة الفصل فى المنازعات المختلفة فإنها وهى بصدد مهمتها قد تتعارض أمامها قاعدتان ولابد للمحكمة أن ترجح إحدى القاعدتين، ويستتبع ذلك أنه إذا تعارض قانون عادى مع الدستور وجب عليها أن تطرح القانون العادى وتهمله وتغلب عليه الدستور وهى فى ذلك لاتعتدى على السلطة التشريعية، ما دامت المحكمة لاتضع بنفسها قانوناً ولاتقضى بالغاء قانون ولاتأمر بوقف تنفيذه.



*رقابة دستورية القوانين على المستوى التشريعى*



خلت الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة إبتداء من دستور 1923 وحتى دستور 1964 المؤقت من نص ينظم مسألة الرقابة على دستورية القوانين سواء بتقريرها أو بمنعها.
وقد اعتبر الفقه الدستورى مجرد سكوت الدساتير عن تنظيم الرقابة هو بمثابة إقرار لمسلك القضاء الذى أقر لنفسه الحق فى رقابة دستورية القوانين.



*المشروع الدستورى 1953 "مشروع لجنة الخمسين*



كانت أول محاولة رسمية لتنظيم رقابة دستورية القوانين على المستوى التشريعى أورده مشروع وضع الدستورى عقب قيام ثورة يوليو فقد ورد النص فى هذا المشروع على إنشاء " محكمة عليا دستورية " يناط بها وحدها مهمة رقابة دستورية القوانين تتألف من تسعة قضاة من بين المستشارين وأساتذة القانون ورجال الفقه الأسلامى الجامعيين ، ومن المحلفين لدى محكمة النقض ، وقد راعت اللجنة فى تشكيل المحكمة تمثيل السلطات الثلاث ثلاثة يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية ، وثلاثة ينتخبهم البرلمان مجتمعاً فى هيئة مؤتمر أول كل فصل تشريعى ، وثلاثة ينتخبهم القضاء العادى والإدارى والشرعى ، وتنتخب المحكمة رئيسها من بين أعضائها ، ومدتها إثنتا عشرة سنة وتجدد جزئيا على الوجه الذى يبينه القانون 


غير أن هذه المحاولة لم يكتب لها النجاح إذا إن رجال الثورة قد رفضوا مشروع لجنة الخمسين وعهد إلى بعض المتخصصين بإعداد مشروع دستور يتمشى مع أهداف الثورة 
قرار رئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 بإصدار قانون المحكمة العليا(1969 – 1979)

كانت أول تجربة لإنشاء محكمة دستورية متخصصة يناط بها دون غيرها مهمة رقابة دستورية القوانين هى تجربة " المحكمة العليا" التى أنشأها القرار بقانون 81 لسنة 1969 والتى تولت مهمة الرقابة بالفصل وباشرتها مدة تقترب من العشر سنوات إعتباراً من 25/8/1970 وحتى تاريخ تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى 9/10/1979 



*وقد تشكلت المحكمة العليا عند إنشائها من*





المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة " أول رئيس للمحكمة العليا " 
وكانت المحكمة العليا تؤلف من رئيس ومن نائب أو أكثر للرئيس وعدد كاف من المستشارين ، وتصدر أحكامها من سبعة أعضاء 
ويعين رئيس الجمهورية رئيس المحكمة من بين أعضائها أو من غيرهم ممن تتوافر فيهم شروط التعيين ، ويجوز تعيينه دون التقيد بسن التقاعد ، ويعين نواب الرئيس والأعضاء بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد أخذ رأى المجلس للهيئات القضائية ، ويكون تعيين رئيس المحكمة العليا ونوابه والمستشارين لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد



*اختصاصات المحكمة العليا*



تختص المحكمة العليا بما يأتى


*1-* الفصل دون غيرها فى دستورية القوانين 


*2-* تفسير النصوص القانونية 


*3-* الفصل فى طلبات وقف تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من هيئات التحكيم المشكلة للفصل فى منازعات الحكومة والقطاع العام 


*4-* الفصل فى مسائل تنازع الاختصاص 



*دستور 1971*



يعد دستور 1971 هو أول الدساتير المصرية التى تضمنت نصوصاً تنظم رقابة دستورية القوانين وأوكل أمر هذه الرقابة إلى محكمة خاصة سماها " المحكمة الدستورية العليا " وقد نظم الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح فى خمس مواد منه من المادة 174 وحتى المادة 178 


وقد جعل الدستور " المحكمة الدستورية العليا " هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها تتولى – دون غيرها – مهمة الفصل فى دستورية القوانين واللوائح ، وكذلك تفسير النصوص التشريعية وقد أجال الدستور إلى قانون المحكمة ليتولى مهمة تنظيم باقى الاختصاصات الأخرى أو التشكيل ، والأحكام التى تصدر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا وآثارها ..



وقد صدر القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليات لينظم عمل المحكمة واختصاصاتها وسائر شئونها وقد تضمن قانون الإصدار نص المادة الثامنة التى تقرر أنه مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة الثانية من قانون الإصدار يلغى قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم (81) لسنة 1969 ، قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمامها الصادر بالقانون رقم (66) لسنة 1970 والقانون رقم (79) لسنة 1976 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالمحكمة العليا ، كما يلغى كل نص يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق وذلك فور تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------

